# SikThs Complete Tablature FINISHED



## insiren (May 18, 2016)

Today is a very bitter sweet day for me, as of today, I will have completed a project I have been working on for many years. My favorite band SikTh has had very few transcriptions of their work, and the ones that were floating around on the internet were not very good. I made it my mission to accurately try and notate every song worth notating. This was no easy task, their music is brutal, and some of it is not bound to a click, making some parts entirely frustrating to work out rhythmically. I have learned so much from this experience and will no doubt apply some of their techniques to my music. 

I present to you all, the entire SikTh guitar pro collection in all of its glory. With any piece of work, there are bound to still be mistakes as this was done entirely by ear and my ears are far from perfect. All I ask, is that if this helps you in any way, please leave a comment or if you make a play through, please leave some credit for the notation. 

This has been a wonderful journey, and I am thankful for your patience and encouragement. 

Enjoy!!!

(P.S) Mods, I couldn't attach a new attachment to my old thread, so I made a new one. If it matters, would you mind merging the old thread to this new one? The title of this one is more appropriate for the post. Thanks!


----------



## penguin_316 (May 18, 2016)

I'm at work and can't check out the tabs, but I've seen your work before and it's amazing. This is so badass dude, their music is extremely hard to figure out so mad props for taking the time to put it to tabs.

Very much appreciated, I'm going to busy for a long time with these haha.


----------



## insiren (May 18, 2016)

penguin_316 said:


> I'm at work and can't check out the tabs, but I've seen your work before and it's amazing. This is so badass dude, their music is extremely hard to figure out so mad props for taking the time to put it to tabs.
> 
> Very much appreciated, I'm going to busy for a long time with these haha.



No worries! I truly hope you enjoy! Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Hywel (May 18, 2016)

I stand pretty much no chance of actually being able to play one of these but I'm looking forward to trying. Cheers!


----------



## insiren (May 18, 2016)

Hywel said:


> I stand pretty much no chance of actually being able to play one of these but I'm looking forward to trying. Cheers!



You don't give yourself enough credit! Practice makes almost perfect lol.
Start with Peepshow!


----------



## superash (May 18, 2016)

You are a god amongst men.
Thank you for your service!
It will be appreciated by so many people dude!


----------



## insiren (May 18, 2016)

superash said:


> You are a god amongst men.
> Thank you for your service!
> It will be appreciated by so many people dude!



Yeah man! Hope you enjoy this as much as I did putting it together.


----------



## insiren (May 18, 2016)

Anybody check these out yet? Which one is your favorite, and which one was the most unexpected to see written out?


----------



## Winspear (May 18, 2016)

Nice one man, checking these out now!
Are you a member of GP Music Discussion on Facebook? I think the guys in there would appreciate this


----------



## insiren (May 18, 2016)

EtherealEntity said:


> Nice one man, checking these out now!
> Are you a member of GP Music Discussion on Facebook? I think the guys in there would appreciate this



I wasn't too sure how posting on this site quite worked, I thought if I made a post here, everyone on the site saw it. I didn't wanna piss off any mods by posting about SikTh too much. lol 

EDIT: NM, you said on Facebook!


----------



## Rizzo (May 18, 2016)

Downloaded, will check out! Thank you so much for your effort and the will for sharing


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (May 19, 2016)




----------



## insiren (May 22, 2016)

Haha, was kinda hoping for a little feedback from a few of you by now, but its all good! Anyone get a chance to try out the tabs? Which is your favorite to see notated?


----------



## Sunyata (May 22, 2016)

I don't know how you've done this, but these are incredible. This accuracy is pretty amazing. Thank you very much.


----------



## JustMac (May 22, 2016)

What the absolute F*CK. I'm speechless, I can't believe you've notated all their songs note-for-note. Are you from an alien planet? Phenomenal work, this is just amazing.

How May I Help You, Scent of the Obscene, If You Weren't So Perfect, Wait for Something Wild.... just wow, utterly flabbergasted. So much material here, the harmonic complexity in some of the songs is just on another level!

You should send this to one of the guitarists (Pin or Dan), they might be interest in getting this put out officially on their FB page, and they'd probably pay you for it - or at least send you a little goodie bag with SikTh gear. I feel like I'm stealing by downloading what I can only imagine was hours of painstakingly working out all the little intricacies, so all I can say is thank you.


----------



## Fiction (May 24, 2016)

You are a wizard

actually but thanks a tonne, Gandalf!


----------



## splinter8451 (May 25, 2016)

You should definitely send this to the band! Crazy work man.


----------



## Hollowway (May 25, 2016)

Awesome! I can't believe you did the whole thing, but many, many thanks!!


----------



## InHiding (Jun 4, 2016)

I don't even like this band, but what you did is still pretty amazing.


----------



## Musiscience (Jun 10, 2016)

splinter8451 said:


> You should definitely send this to the band! Crazy work man.



I second that. You really should, I'm sure they would appreciate it!


----------



## TDR (Jun 15, 2016)

Was literally scouring the interwebs for an Under the Weeping Moon tab today.

This is unreal :O Many thanks!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jun 15, 2016)

Nice work dude! I gave Pin a heads up about this thread.


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Jun 15, 2016)

InHiding said:


> I don't even like this band, but what you did is still pretty amazing.



Same here.

The band themselves should be presented to this labor of love, they would surely love it. Amazing job.


----------

